# Team Toupe - I think I've found saddle nirvana.



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

143mm Non gel version. I don't sink into it like my previous Flite Gel Flow (I thought it was 143mm but it is narrower) with cutout. The sit bones get more of a workout but I don't get irritated and sore in the area where my legs meet my crotch.

The Selle Italia Prolink Lite Gel Flow is a 143mm and I don't have much of a problem on my other bike with it...I'll keep it on my non-race bike. I think saddle width is the key and I don't think gel is all that, actually.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've got non-gel Toupes on both my bikes. Some don't like that the shell flexes so much, but I really like the saddle.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> I've got non-gel Toupes on both my bikes. Some don't like that the shell flexes so much, but I really like the saddle.



i'm diggin' it so much i'll probably get a white one for the immortal pro in the background.


----------



## Matt H (Jun 16, 2007)

I love my white team. I was concerend about the no-gel, the concern wnet away after my first ride aaahhhhh


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

I just put a Toupe on my main ride too. I even zooted it out with an S-works carbon seat post. Looks sweet and sits comfy, but I'll need to put a bunch more miles on it before I can settle on an opinion. I'm used to saddles with sides, and I'm still feeling the Toupe's high edges.


----------



## bikefool (Jan 27, 2007)

I found that the regular Toupe flexes much more then the Toupe Gel . If you don't like the flex, try out the gel version. I personally like the shell flex. The Toupe was able to address all of my saddle issues.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the gel version that comes on the SWorks Roubaix. To put it nicely, this is the most uncomfortable seat I've evern ridden....and I'm usually not picky when it comes to seats! In the past, I've been able to easily swap seats before long rides, and to be able to fix minor miss-fittings during the ride. I don't think there is any hope for my butt on this seat! :cryin:


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have the same saddle - 130 Toupe Team, black w/ red. Not only does it feel great, it looks fast. Of course compliments are always accompanied by "How can you ride that!?" Even seasoned riders say the same thing. But almost everyone I know who has tried one has loved it.


----------

